# Your Comments



## Bombardier (May 27, 2004)

Please feel free to add your comments, the informational threads above are locked and will remain at the top of the Forums.* Bombardier*


This is the searingly honest story of a brave man who served his country in war and on the streets - and the appalling price he paid.
Simon Bywater fulfilled his ambition to become a Royal Marine Commando by surviving a gruelling training, where mind and body were tested to the extremes. He learned jungle warfare with the aid of head-hunters in Brunei, saw a friend's leg sliced off by a propeller, and saved his colleagues from tragedy by spotting that live ammunition had been substituted for blanks during an exercise. But then came the Gulf War and even more horrific experiences in Northern Iraq, such as a truck load of Kurdish guerrillas spilling its occupants one by one as it careered down a mountainside, and children bartering live mines for food.

Unknowingly suffering from post-traumatic stress syndrome, he joined the Greater Manchester Police, serving in crime-ridden estates where the culture of violence only added to his trauma. Even a move to the more tranquil Cambridgeshire Police failed to halt his breakdown.

Simon Bywaters courage in telling all aspects of his story will undoubtedly help many others now suffering in silence and ignorance.


To learn more about forced out go to the Forced out website


----------



## HighlandSniper58 (May 27, 2004)

I have no personal experience of this condition, although I have been subject to stress-related illness whilst working for HMG, albeit not prost-traumatic.

I think this is a most valid and useful section to set up, and hope it may be of considerable use to others.


----------



## Frisco-Kid (May 28, 2004)

Andy, thanks for posting this. Well informed is well armed. 

As I've stated in another post on the VIETNAM Forum, I've experienced several of these symtoms. I've taken an anti-depressant drug daily for several years. Works well for me. 

As stated, you don't have to be a combat vet to suffer from PTSD. If you are experiencing any one, or several, of the symptoms described SEEK HELP. Don't try to just "Suck It Up" alone. At the very least, talk to someone; spouse, priest/minister, best friend, whoever. I know first hand that just this makes things better. 

STAY HEALTHY, BOYS AND GIRLS.


----------



## Doc 2/47 (Jun 3, 2004)

Might be well to remember that-at least when I came off active duty in '71-the official government position was that there was no such disorder and it was strongly infered that folks who suffered such symptoms must be a bunch of whimps and/or sissies."Suck it up" was about the only choice avaliable.Turns out that it wasn't such a good one.


----------



## Bombardier (Jun 3, 2004)

During WW1 soldiers who we now know were suffering with PTSD or Shell shock as it was called then, were taken away and shot because they deserted their posts or just would not/could not fight. We have come a long way since then .


----------



## Doc 2/47 (Jun 3, 2004)

Bombardier-

Would not consider myself an expert on the subject;I'm not really sure that anyone is.I have,however,been diagnosed with PTSD and am under treatment for same.Have also functioned as a nurse on psychiatric units where PTSD patients were evaluated and treated.I have never yet heard of anyone deserting their post due to PTSD.The condition may cause continued release of epinephrine(adrenaline) past the time when it is useful or at inappropriate times and this could lead to general physical collasp which could render the person unable to fight but-as far as I'm able to determine-this is rare.

It appears that PTSD rarely renders a person unable to function in a combat envionment.The problems come when that same person attempts to function in civilian society.


----------



## Bombardier (Jun 3, 2004)

I have had a think about my previous post and it was a little hasty, I believe that PTSD and shell shock are completely different things. Sorry for my ignorance. 

Thanks for putting me straight buddy  :


----------



## Doc 2/47 (Jun 3, 2004)

Sorry,I wasn't very clear."Shell shock" was used to refer to  a very broad range of behaviors includeing symptoms of PTSD.But some behaviors often lumped under "shell shock" are unrelated to this condition.In general it seems that it is rarely-if ever-dificult to get a person with PTSD fight or to remain at their post.If anything, they are TOO ready to fight and may be at risk of fireing before properly identifing the target,coming awake fighting,etc.


----------



## Bombardier (Jun 4, 2004)

Thanks doc  

I found this article today.

By 1914 British doctors working in military hospitals noticed patients suffering from "shell shock". Early symptoms included tiredness, irritability, giddiness, lack of concentration and headaches. Eventually the men suffered mental breakdowns making it impossible for them to remain in the front-line. Some came to the conclusion that the soldiers condition was caused by the enemy's heavy artillery. These doctors argued that a bursting shell creates a vacuum, and when the air rushes into this vacuum it disturbs the cerebro-spinal fluid and this can upset the working of the brain. 

Some doctors argued that the only cure for shell-shock was a complete rest away from the fighting. If you were an officer you were likely to be sent back home to recuperate. However, the army was less sympathetic to ordinary soldiers with shell-shock. Some senior officers took the view that these men were cowards who were trying to get out of fighting. 

Between 1914 and 1918 the British Army identified 80,000 men (2% of those who saw active service) as suffering from shell-shock. A much larger number of soldiers with these symptoms were classified as 'malingerers' and sent back to the front-line. In some cases men committed suicide. Others broke down under the pressure and refused to obey the orders of their officers. Some responded to the pressures of shell-shock by deserting. Sometimes soldiers who disobeyed orders got shot on the spot. In some cases, soldiers were court-martialled.

Official figures said that 304 British soldiers were court-martialled and executed. A common punishment for disobeying orders was Field Punishment Number One. This involved the offender being attached to a fixed object for up to two hours a day and for a period up to three months. These men were often put in a place within range of enemy shell-fire
As I said "we have come along way since those days"


----------



## Zofo (Jun 4, 2004)

If no post was available, "the offender" was attached to a waggon or cart wheel. I actually saw a small film clip of this years ago from a WW1 documentary - grim and inhumane!


----------



## Bombardier (Jun 4, 2004)

I agree, totally inhumane :shock:


----------



## Bigbird (Jun 5, 2004)

I know a guy who has PTSD, he was never in the army or the forces, he was a cop, its a terrible thing to suffer. He has changed very much.He has developed a bad temper and loss of concentration. He does not sleep very well either, amongst a number of other symptoms.

Field Punishment number one  :shock: did we really do that to those poor brave men?. Its Barbaric!


----------



## Bombardier (Jun 5, 2004)

> Field Punishment number one  did we really do that to those poor brave men?. Its Barbaric!



Yes they did and I agree very barbaric.  

Interesting point about your friend, it just emphasises the point that PTSD is not limited to the Military.

Thanks Bbird


----------



## tam (Feb 20, 2005)

As someone who has first hand experience of PTSD and who is still in it's clutches although to a lesser extent now I have to say that it can and does strike when you are at your most vunerable. It must be dealt with at the earliest time possible as wallowing in the horrors that are PTSD only makes it harder to deal with.
                             I would also like to take this opportunity to thank Andy for including this vital Forum on the site and would advise anyone who thinks they are suffering to go and get help. It does not make you a lesser person for doing so, I know.  I will also be only too pleased to guide anyone towards the procedure to get help.
                                                                      Tam.


----------



## Bombardier (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks Tam, I agree with you whole heartedly, this is a most important subject and if anybody thinks they may be suffering, dont do it in silence get some help. 
Thanks for that Tam your a good man.


----------



## PeteH (Mar 21, 2005)

bombardier said:
			
		

> During WW1 soldiers who we now know were suffering with PTSD or Shell shock as it was called then, were taken away and shot because they deserted their posts or just would not/could not fight. We have come a long way since then .




Was going to make the exact same comment Bomb......the poor bA****ds...sorry but some today dont know there born........you took your shilling,you take your chances,harsh i know but true,


----------



## Bombardier (Mar 21, 2005)

Quite right pete, thanks


----------



## 106rr (Mar 7, 2007)

I would like to thank eveeryone for this learning experience. I was diagnosed in 1988 with PTSD. They said that it was not compensable. I spent two years in a "combat vet discussion group". At the end of the two years the group was dissolved with no goal in sight.
I am currently diagnosed and have bene told that it is compensable. I am being treated for several allied illnesses and injuries from war. I have yet to get my C&P hearing from the VA. After years of telling me that my records were lost the VA has admitted that they exist and I have been given a set of my medical records.


----------



## Hollis (Mar 7, 2007)

106. You have to keep going for it. It really helps to have a good representative. I guess because of frauds out there, the VA makes claims very difficult. Mayeb that is good. The negative is the long wait, the frustrations, etc. 


My longest appeals was over 6 years. I once gave up on the process in 1979. The VA board was just plain hostile. 

In '86, there were outreach clinics that wre not connected to the VA to reach out to the RVN vets who were so turned offed by the VA in the 70's. I talked with a case worker there, it was better than the 70's but a waste of time. 

After my son was born, I guess the though of being a father and being around another 18 plus years I should probably do something. By then the Vet Center was runned by the VA. My caseworker was a Marine who was in Korea, which made a impact on me, I was pretty hostile to the VA BS and told him so. It took a number of years. The first claim was denied, which I guess is normal SOP for the VA. After that everyone gets serious and they dig deaper for real information. The VA seems to have always been short on people and it has not gotten better, so it takes time. 

The important aspect is to file your claim sooner, the better. If there is a compensation it goes back to the date of the first claim. If you wait, like I did, you loose out, but better than never. 

If I did not have kids, I would probably have not done anything. It worked out for me. 

The important aspects, (hopefully Rocky will join this discussion, he is very knowledgeable about the workings of the VA) 1) File your claim, the sooner the better

2) answer and challenge the VA, don't drop the ball on your end, it will be held against you same with Social Security. I missed out on SSDI because of that. 

3) Hang in there and get a good case rep, where I live, the State of Oregon provides assistance to Vets and so does a number of Veteran organizations. 

Again, wish you the best. 

SF,
H.


----------



## PanzerBob (Feb 8, 2008)

> DOC 2/47





> In general it seems that it is rarely-if ever difficult to get a person with PTSD fight or to remain at their post. If anything, they are TOO ready to fight and may be at risk of firing before properly identifying the target, coming awake fighting, etc.
> 
> It appears that PTSD rarely renders a person unable to function in a combat envionment. The problems come when that same person attempts to function in civilian society.


 

I can personally attest to above, of the many reasons they used to "retire" me, was my decision making abilities were seriously flawed and could put others and myself harm's way unnecessarily. 

As for civilian life, I can't say much for it, but I found a place while not in the military I still serve guarding military installations. 

Bob out


----------



## 28th61st (Jun 24, 2009)

I suffered from this for many years [1969-about 2004] after serving in Northern Ireland with the army and with the R U C. caused by foot patrols not knowing who is waiting around the corner or walking behind you, seeing my mates being shot, two killed yards from me on seperate occasions and as a medic picking up the what is left after a bomb has done its worse. Also have a petrol bomb left outside my house after I returned home from nightshift with the RUC In my days it was not recognised and no treatment/help, was given. I had my ups and downs one failed marriage through my moods. For the last few years I have had no flashbacks. The only time is affects me now is when I hear of some policeman, solder killed in Northern Ireland, I get a very bad headache for some reason. Well it all in the past. and I would do it all again.


----------



## Bombardier (Jun 24, 2009)

> it was not recognised and no treatment/help


Your plight is definately recognised here mate.
Thanks for posting about your experiences with this terrible condition.


----------



## 03Fox2/1 (Aug 2, 2009)

"Well it is all in the past and I would do it again", someone said.
I agree with 1/2 of this statement. I would do it all again, despite what I know now.
Yes, it is in the past but it is not past tense for me.
One of the symptoms of this particular curse, with me anyway, is that it seems more with me in the present, than in the far off distant past. It sleeps but never leaves.
It is true that many of the initial events and traumatic exposures to gruesome and bloody loss of life or limb happened to me in VietNam, many years ago. And it is true that at such a young age, I enlisted at 18 and arrived in Nam one month after 19th birthday, and with so little exposure outside the warmth and safety of my small world in middle class America, circa 1967, I knew not what the real cruel world had to offer. Especially in a war fought up close and personal, both conventional and guerrilla style. I was totally unprepared for my immersion in modern warfare in a distant foreign land. Unfortunately more stress was added later by my own personal decisions that turned out to be flawed, relationships that failed and the total lack of trust or dependence on others.
 Not to mention the mood swings and sudden onset of anger and the desire to be anywhere but where I was.
 Changing jobs frequently because either I wasn't challenged  or I felt I didn't belong. Not identifying with my peers in the civilian world and feeling much older inside than my actual age belied.
 Staying invisible became second nature. Watching and observing others from a safe distance, without drawing attention to yourself. Not exactly good social skills and definitely not  a foundation for successful relationships.
 I became a professional firefighter for many reasons but the main reason, that no one else knew, was because it returned me to an environment that I missed. The uniforms and rank structure and discipline. The countless rules and regulations and the many certifications and constant training required. The high physical standards and demands, both mental and emotional on yourself and the ability to rise in rank and responsibility if you were motivated and focused enough. And then there was the danger factor and the unknown incident confronting you and the ability to provide for the public a service that was critical to saving a life or property. All of this and the fact that I was doing something positive for others, all the while helping myself heal inside... that's why I became a Firefighter. To save myself from myself... if that makes sense to you.
I'll add more later, probably.
Semper Fi


----------



## PanzerBob (Aug 2, 2009)

Some of this comment may also address your other posts,03Fox2/1 . First let me say it seems you have found ways to deal with your demons, whether it involves outside help or not, I found recognizing your dilemma was the biggest step to take.  I agree our military culture provides an environment which basically says Suck it up, Soldier, and you may find this surprising but I'm fairly sure that this will and should never change, otherwise men wouldn't function in the deadly jobs given to them.  It is after the fact for the most part the demons arise.  It is at this stage where soldiers may need help if they want it.

          I see parallels in your being attracted to other mission orientated jobs to help you cope.  I did the same while in the military and now as I'm retired from it.  There is something to this to be sure, as others I know have expressed the same feelings about being able to stay within a structured environment.  I was fortunate when I left the military I was able to find this in my present work.  You mentioned that group therapy didn't work for you and this from what I have seen is not uncommon.  The soldiers I've seen try it and bow out of it were not being helped, as a matter of fact seemed more tortured by it.

          Treatment whether professionally run or the type which comes from within seems to me very much personal in nature.  As I've mentioned before there is no set way back, and I would suggest from my own experience and what I've seen of others, it appears to be more of a matter learning to live with your demons.  I don't believe now mine will ever go away, but I'm dealing with them, HOPEFULLY the lid doesn't come off again.

Bob out sal;


----------



## 03Fox2/1 (Aug 2, 2009)

Bob,
  Once again I benefit from your wisdom. I agree that for some of us, self-treatment is better than professional help. I also agree that the trouble usually appears long after the fact. A crisis is usually handled with flair and efficiency, circumstances permitting those of us that handle the problems of others seem like we are in total control of the situation. But sometimes this can be a catalysis for our own troubles to rear their ugly head. It's not helping others that I lack, it's helping myself that falls short of a cure. Like you say, make peace and learn to live with them or at least, respect their power.
Semper Fi
Scott


----------



## Hollis (Aug 3, 2009)

Self help is a plus and minus.   Part of the reason PTSD shows up later is because the trauma was not dealt with at the time.  That is what causes PTSD.  Part of our self survival skills is to bury the memory of a traumatic event until later when we can deal with it.   Problem is, we don't usually deal with it.  One of the reason it effected a lot of RVN Vets, was because of DEROS, our rotation schedule.   In past wars, Men went over in a unit and generally cam home as a unit.   Those soldier where able to talk to each other about past traumatic events which help them from getting PTSD.  In the RVN war, men would go over mostly by themselves and then come home by themselves.  The generally had no one to talk to about specific events.  

Once at home, they were people who where total clueless or hostile to the war.   Many vets would become mute about the subject and buried those traumatic events deeper in the mind.   One can think of those events, like a jar of tomato sauce going bad.   With the lid on tight the contents inside the jar slowly builds pressure.  

The best way to deal with PTSD is to deal the effects of the traumatic event as close to the event as possible, waiting and burying it, just adds to the problem later.   Once it has been patterned in the mind, PTSD will not go away, only dealt with.  The vet then needs to learn how to deal with the effects of PTSD which they will have for the rest of their lives. 

The other factor, is the uniqueness each one of us have and our surroundings.  That can mitigate the how sever or less sever the PTSD becomes.  


One downside of self help, is self medication,  generally in terms of booze and other drugs to escape in.  

Self help, I think is very important.  Having a guide (councilor) to help a person in this area, IMHO, is also very very helpful.  

My other thoughts are;

1) most information about PTSD, from the media, hollyweird, etc is wrong.

2) There is a lot of good information out there, the trick is finding it.


----------



## PanzerBob (Aug 3, 2009)

Well relayed in both cases.  The mention of self medicating, it is large problem, one I saw much of in others and was fortunate to see in myself as I realised it was unleashing the beasts and the pain, not numbing it.  It took one specific night when my wife and I were out with friends, supposed to be a night out with dinner maybe some dancing.  Someone started in on my deployment and within minutes I had transformed into raging lunatic in the middle of a quiet steakhouse. I did not recall it but the wife did and once she told me what I done and said. I quit drinking then and there it scared me to be so out of control.  Within months of that and an escalation symptoms I finally realised I was not dealing with problem anymore it was running me.

Bob outsal;


----------



## ArcticWolf (Oct 29, 2009)

03Fox2/1 said:


> for my immersion in modern warfare in a distant foreign land. Unfortunately more stress was added later by my own personal decisions that turned out to be flawed, relationships that failed and the total lack of trust or dependence on others.
> Not to mention the mood swings and sudden onset of anger and the desire to be anywhere but where I was.
> Changing jobs frequently because either I wasn't challenged or I felt I didn't belong. Not identifying with my peers in the civilian world and feeling much older inside than my actual age belied.
> Staying invisible became second nature. Watching and observing others from a safe distance, without drawing attention to yourself. Not exactly good social skills and definitely not a foundation for successful relationships.


 
As always Fox, you strike a cord in me. I've not been feeling all too well the past couple of days... I've put myself into stressful situations by moving from Scotland to France. I'm living with 3 students, at least 10 years my junior, and I've nothing in common with them. I don't feel like I fit in and I've been told I'm a 'solitary' person. They feel uncomfortable around me because I don't talk about myself as much as they expect me to of think that I should... I keep thinking 'why do I keep running away from myself and what does it actually do to help me? I'm still on anti-depressants, but going below 30mg is impossible, all the usual crap re-appears and I get the feeling I will never be rid of nightmares and the feeling I can never be safe around people... so I take my medication, and I pretend everything's kind of ok. I don't know how to change myself. How can I be a more sociable person if I can't trust others? I spent so many years of my life pretending that everything was just fine, no matter what was going on inside my head. I quit doing that. And now I'm being told that being 'real' is not ok either. It makes me want to scream, but instead I keep it all in, so they don't think I'm crazy. ha, just realised they may think that anyway... I wish I could just crawl into a hole and never have to get out again. I hate myself.


----------



## 03Fox2/1 (Oct 29, 2009)

A.W.,
 Hating yourself is not an option. 
There are far too many forces beyond our control and many of these forces cause us undo worry and undeserved ridicule of ourselves.
Our lack of self-esteem is something that only WE can overcome because it comes from within, it is our own perception of the world and ourselves.
Therefore, just like you can lead a horse to water but you can't force him to drink, "professionals" can lead us to that place where we can see ourselves more clearly but they can't force us to open our eyes and look. It is up to you to take the next step.
No one is perfect and all of us have imperfections that are invisible to others but not to ourselves. Look inward but don't forget what you see is only part of who you are.
Each of us is our own best friend and our own worst enemy.
We must be forever vigilant about which one we listen to more.
You know, as I do, it is sometimes easier to self-destruct than not.
Remember that hating yourself can lead to self-destruction, so don't do it.
You are a survivor and as such you have an obligation to yourself and those in this world that you influence, with or without your knowledge, to continue down that healing path and however long it takes, not to loose focus on the ultimate prize.
To me that prize is peace and inward harmony, with yourself and ultimately the world.
I am far from achieving this but once I understood and identified my goal, it became easier to ignore those forces that constantly try to hold me back.
My demons have an explanation and I can deal with how I acquired them and I have come to grips with the fact that I will always have them, therefore they are a part of me. It is who I am. Instead of trying to rid myself of something that can't be taken away, I learn to understand them and live with them because any other answer fails to address the real problem. Our experiences collectively help define who we are but ultimately, it is up to each of us to choose which ones we pay attention to.
Best regards,  Scott


----------



## Hollis (Oct 30, 2009)

Well said, Scott.

SF

Hollis


----------



## ArcticWolf (Nov 3, 2009)

Thank you, Scott. Your words are filled with wisdom. My demons were howling at me, and forgetting to take my medication a couple of times a week for the past month didn't help. I have a doctor in the building so I'll try and get an appointment with her asap. In the meantime I'm still looking for a job, and I spend a lot of time knitting to keep my nerves in check...

You're quite right in that we do have a duty to ourselves and other survivors to keep keeping on going towards a healthier future. I've spent most of my life hating myself, so it's not easy. I've spent my whole life putting my self worth into what I do, not in who I am. It's a form of thinking I've difficulties changing. As I've mentioned before, I tried psychotheraphy, and I quickly lost any respect for the medical 'professionals' I came into contact with. They were all so afraid of saying things out loud and discussing frankly what my problems were. And I never did see the last one of the psychs enough times to go through everything I'd been through... there's just too much to tell, and since it upsets me to talk about it so much, we never got to the 'dealing with here and now' bit... Nevermind...

I've since come across a book that (scientifically) explained how not everyone benefits from talking about their experiences since these experiences can be difficult to put words too and they can trigger physical reactions that are extremely unpleasant. It was quite an eye opener and I was so relieved to hear that to work through this, I didn't have to talk about it necessarily. That talking didn't help, as I'd be transported right back to what happened then, and this would in fact prevent my healing. It made a lot of sense to me. I need to find the name of the book and the author, so I can share it on here. Unfortunately I didn't bring the book with me when I moved, it's in storage. 

I thank God and Bombardier for this forum. I'd feel quite helpless without being able to share my thoughts and get the incredibly gentle and encouraging support from some of the best people I've ever known. Thank you all.


----------



## 03Fox2/1 (Nov 3, 2009)

A.W.,
You seem to have some of my qualities or talents for soul searching. Perhaps there are times that we dig too deep for our own good. A little superficial stroking is occasionally in order. You seem to also share my opinion concerning self-help versus professional help and you may also possess possibly detrimental viewpoints about "professionals", as I do. I also believe that there are some of us that are resistant to the therapy that others deem necessary for healing and that leaves us with two choices. Give up completely or decide that we are worth fighting for and go it alone. I don't mean actually alone. Use those resources that are available in writings and books and of course there are even available resources, some on the internet like we speaking to each other, that can help you to sound out your own possibilities. Always remember that we are all on this earth for a limited time and that none of us was put here to only suffer. Hate and pain and suffering is every bit as much of life as love and kindness is. The entire life experience is the total mix and what each of us does with our own special set of circumstances determines our ultimate arrival at that place that we all wish for. We all hope and pray that we are loved and appreciated and that happiness is  not only a dream but a reality. I firmly believe that it is within our own power to achieve this. If life does give you a difficult journey and you feel you can't make it and that you are destined for failure and misery, fight this with all your might and never give in.
 More later, I fear I will lose (deletion) this post soon if I don't hurry up and post it.
Scott

* A few more words since this posted.

A.W.,
 Think more about this moment than the past.
I know coming from me this probably seems heretic, but you and I do have different circumstances.
Don't allow those demons from the past the power to control your present.
Separate them and acknowledge each and try to keep each in it's place.
The bad times will come but always allow the good times just as much access to your life.
Choose carefully those stressors that bring each emotion forth.
And decide that no matter how strong the negative is in your life, the good is far stronger.
Allow yourself to be happy.  Semper Fi


----------



## Katy (Nov 10, 2009)

Bombardier/ Admin 

Thank you for starting this thread on PTSD, and to those members who have posted messages, stay strong- 
The fact that you can share your feelings and write in an open and honest way on this forum....helps others going through similar experiences.
I salute each and everyone of you

Katysal;


----------



## GunBunnyInaMAB (Nov 12, 2009)

Man, and I thought I had problems dealing with my onset of Diabetes, Ulcers in my feet and legs, and nerve damage... makes me glad I never saw any combat.  I'm a cold war veteran.  During my second tour, I had a roommate who had spent 3 years stationed in West Germany on the Chek Border.  Day after day he had to deal with the real possibility of 3000 Soviet T-80 Main Battle Tanks rolling across No Man's Land and driving right through his position.  He told me about skirmishes that were always taking place between the GI's and the Commie guards.  He said they would occasionally take pot shots at each other during alerts, and sometimes people got hit, and some even died.  

My friend would sleep with a loaded Browning 9mm High Power under his pillow, and he drew it on me several times when he would wake up from a nightmare, shouting about incoming fire from the gun towers.  This was in 1982, and unfortunately for him, PTSD didn't officially exsist.  My CO eventually found out about the gun through a third party, and Kerry was put out on a medical discharge.  The sad thing is, the Army acted like it was his fault.

This past year, our congress passed legislation that strips any American Veteran diagnosed with PTSD of his 2nd Amendment Rights, The Right to Keep and Bear Arms.  Some pencilpusher in Washington decided that after a soldier has lived through several tours of combat and is having nightmares about the sh*t he/she experienced while defending our freedoms, that he/she now poses a danger to himself/herself and to the general public as well.  Therefore, their 2nd Amendment Rights, guaranteed by the Constitution of the United States of America, have been removed!!  Defending themselves and their families is no longer an option for soldiers who report their symptoms to a doctor in an attempt to get help.  

The American Legion, a veterans organization of which I am an active member, has been fighting to get that bill overturned.  The Veterans of Foreign Wars organization is also taking action, as well as the National Rifle Association( of which I am also a Life Member), the Handgun Owners of America, and the entire Republican Party.  So don't feel that you're all alone in this.  There are good people out there trying to right the wrongs done to Veterans of ALL the armed forces.


----------

